# B584 drop down bed front curtain



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Our curtain track that is fixed to the roof at the front above the bed, is starting to pull away, also the sides which seem to be held up by self tapping screws looks very tatty.
Any owners of this or simular models have this problem :roll: and know of a tidy fix.

thanks in advance

Keith


----------

